# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Ανοικτό Σεμινάριο Βodybuilding (Σαββατο -20 Ioυνίου 2015  ,17:00, Ανω Γλυφάδα)

## Polyneikos

Το Σαββάτο, 20 Ιουνίου, στην Ανω Γλυφάδα (Στοργής 2 και Γούναρη-Ακαδημία Τοξοβολίας) , θα πραγματοποιηθεί ανοικτό σεμινάριο (Είσοδος Ελεύθερη)  με θέμα το Bodybuilding και όλες τις πτυχές του, στις 17:00.
Eισηγητές θα είναι οι Γιώργος Τουλιάτος, Σταύρος Παπαδόπουλος και Νικος Μαλιάτσης Ράζος , όλοι αγωνιστικοί αθλητές και με εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις.
Θα ειναι μιας πρώτης τάξεως ευκαιρια για όλους να παρακολουθήσουν ενα σεμινάριο , με πλούσια ύλη και ερωτήσεις που θα μπορούν να πραγματοποιούν στους εισηγητές

----------


## Polyneikos

Το σεμινάριο θα βιντεοσκοπηθεί με την κάμερα του *Bodybuilding.gr* για όσους δεν καταφέρουν να παρευρεθουν :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω μπορει να βρεθώ στο σεμινάριο , επειδη θα είμαι Αθήνα για 4-5 μέρες και εκείνο το διάστημα αν δεν έχω κάποια υποχρέωση τότε θα έρθω μαζί με το τιμ του φόρουμ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nive

Mπράβο παιδιά....ωραία και εποικοδομητική κίνηση.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## psonara

αρκετα ενδιαφερον σεμιναριο! :03. Thumb up: 
κι εγω θα προσπαθησω ν'ανεβω και να παρευρεθω :01. Wink:

----------


## No Fear

> Το σεμινάριο θα βιντεοσκοπηθεί με την κάμερα του *Bodybuilding.gr* για όσους δεν καταφέρουν να παρευρεθουν


Εισαι ο καλυτερος!!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## spirios1992

Το βίντεο που θα μπορεσουμε να το βρουμε?  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## No Fear

Θα αναρτηθει εδω απο τον Polyneikos λογικα. :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

Συγχαρητήρια για τη προσπάθεια των συναθλητών που χωρίς κανένα οικονομικό κέρδος και με αγάπη στο άθλημα που έχουν υπηρετήσει, κάνουν αυτό το σεμινάριο!! Καλό είναι όσοι μπορούν να παρευρεθούν και να θέσουν όσες περισσότερες απορίες μπορούν. Ακόμα και οι αγωνιστικοί να θέσουν ερωτήσεις για κάποια θέματα που ακούνε διαφορετικές απόψεις. Και μια δεύτερη άποψη είναι καλό να την έχουν. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να τα εφαρμόσουν όλα. Φυσικά για μένα υπάρχει η επιλογή δοκιμάζω και κρίνω τι μου κάθεται καλύτερα!

----------


## Polyneikos

Το σεμινάριο πραγματοποιήθηκε σήμερα με πλήρη επιτυχια, με διάρκεια περίπου 2:30 ωρες.
Καποιες πρώτες φωτογραφίες και τις επόμενες ημέρες, αφου επεξεργαστεί, θα ανέβει τμηματικά .

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αν κ δυστηχως εχασα λιγο την αρχη ,το συμπερασμα φιλε Goldenera ηταν οτι ηταν τυχεροι οσοι παρεβρεθηκαν.
Κ οι τρεις ομιλητες με τις πραγματικες γνωσεις τους ,την μεταδοτικοτητα κ τις ειλικρινεις απαντησεις τους ,εκαναν την ωρα να περναει πολυ γρηγορα. :01. Wink:

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Αξιόλογοι και οι τρεις εισηγητές, οπότε υποθέτω ότι ειπώθηκαν σημαντικά πράγματα.
Κρίμα που λόγο περιορισμένου χρόνου δεν μπόρεσα να παρευρεθώ.

Συγχαρητήρια πάντως στα παιδιά και στον κ. Φασόη γι'αυτήν την πρωτοβουλία.

----------


## nicolaos_m

Ευχαριστώ όσους ήρθαν στο σεμινάριο, όσους βοήθησαν στην πραγματοποίησή του, όλους εσάς για τα καλά σας λόγια και το Bodybuilding.gr για την κάλυψή του σεμιναρίου, τόσο σε φωτογραφικό υλικό, όσο και σε βίντεο!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ξεκινώ την παρουσίαση των βίντεο με την είσηγηση του* Νίκου Μαλιάτση Ράζου*, σχετικά με την Διατροφή και Supplementation.

----------


## Polyneikos

Η εισήγηση του *Σταυρου Παπαδόπουλου*, σε Ασκησεολογία - Προπονητική

----------


## Polyneikos

Η εισήγηση του *Γιώργου Τουλιάτου* σε θέματα *Ορμονικής Αποθεραπείας - Αποκατάστασης*

----------


## sobral

Από χθες σταδιακά τα παρακολούθησα όλα με προσοχή. Ακούστηκαν πολλά και χρήσιμα πράγματα και από τους τρεις. Καλές αυτές οι πρωτοβουλίες και με χαροποιεί που όλο και πιο συχνά βλέπουμε ομιλίες και συνεντεύξεις και ακούγονται και θέματα ταμπού πολλές φορές. Ευχαριστούμε  :bodybuilding.gr:  για την κάλυψη. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ανοικτό Σεμινάριο 2015 - Ερωτήσεις Κοινού (Μέρος 1ο)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ανοικτό Σεμινάριο 2015 - Ερωτήσεις Κοινού (Μέρος 2ο)

*

----------

